# Question about GeoBlue Insurance - Repatriation?



## JapanAmerica (Jul 27, 2021)

I have been having some difficulty obtaining the one-year's insurance needed for purposes of my visa application. I am, in my own view, very healthy, but I have a scary-sounding pre-existing condition that I have disclosed in my insurance applications. April turned me down flat, and my application to AARO has been pending for a couple of weeks now, so I am not sure how that will turn out. In the meantime, I have secured a GeoBlue policy, and they have confirmed pre-existing conditions will be covered. I am still hoping AARO will come through, as their policy is more clearly tailored to the French requirements, and also much cheaper, but hopefully the GeoBlue policy will work if nothing else does. I am worried, though, whether the policy meets the repatriation requirements, and I am hoping someone on the forum might have had experience with this - I learned about GeoBlue here, so I know others have used this company The policy does cover emergency medical evacuation costs up to $250,000, but that seems a little different from repatriation. I've checked with the agent, who was recommended on the forum, but he is unable to provide any clear answers on this point. In case it is relevant, I have not taken the option that permits short-term medical care in the US - I have been out of the country for a long time and don't have any doctors in the US. I also don't have Medicare.


----------



## Lalla (May 12, 2021)

I've noticed people time and again recommending Axa as an insurer suitable for the sort of cover required in relation to visas. It might be worth getting a quote from them in case this one doesn't work out.


----------



## BackinFrance (Nov 26, 2020)

You should I think check the definition in the policy of emergency medical evacuation, though I personally would think that it meets French visa requirements.


----------



## GraceS (Aug 26, 2019)

JapanAmerica said:


> I have been having some difficulty obtaining the one-year's insurance needed for purposes of my visa application. I am, in my own view, very healthy, but I have a scary-sounding pre-existing condition that I have disclosed in my insurance applications. April turned me down flat, and my application to AARO has been pending for a couple of weeks now, so I am not sure how that will turn out. In the meantime, I have secured a GeoBlue policy, and they have confirmed pre-existing conditions will be covered. I am still hoping AARO will come through, as their policy is more clearly tailored to the French requirements, and also much cheaper, but hopefully the GeoBlue policy will work if nothing else does. I am worried, though, whether the policy meets the repatriation requirements, and I am hoping someone on the forum might have had experience with this - I learned about GeoBlue here, so I know others have used this company The policy does cover emergency medical evacuation costs up to $250,000, but that seems a little different from repatriation. I've checked with the agent, who was recommended on the forum, but he is unable to provide any clear answers on this point. In case it is relevant, I have not taken the option that permits short-term medical care in the US - I have been out of the country for a long time and don't have any doctors in the US. I also don't have Medicare.


It sounds like there are two issues here: medical underwriting and the definition of "repatriation." 

I have a suggestion to solve both: a Patriot International policy from IMG. There is no medical underwriting--the policy documents simply spell out the limited situations in which pre-existing conditions are covered. And the policy specifically uses the term "repatriation" in exactly the same way as the french government visa guide website.

Of course, I have no idea if, medically, this approach would be a good one for you. But i can say that administratively, these IMG policies work as part of a visa application. I have been granted both the Long Stay 6-12 month, and theo g Stay 12+ month visas, with this as my insurance coverage.

Good luck!


----------

